# NEW Poll - Fav Gun Manufacturer



## Shipwreck

Ok - New Poll w/ some additions...

What's your fav manufacturer. If not listed, then choose "other" and tell us in a message...


----------



## Baldy

Still sticking with my S&W's.
S&W 1911/.45 scandium PD Commander.








S&W 1911/.45 SS Government


----------



## Shipwreck

That's kewl 

I was asked to start a new one w/ more options to vote for... :smt023


----------



## Todd

Now we just have to wait and see how Shipwreck votes. :smt083


----------



## Shipwreck

Todd said:


> Now we just have to wait and see how Shipwreck votes. :smt083


U kiddin'  - I was the first vote


----------



## TxPhantom

*Another S & W Fan....*

I'm with Baldy, I still like my Smittys.:smt023


----------



## One

i chose other for IWI (Israel Weapon Industries) because i just love my Jericho, and it's my only gun what else would i pick? lol


----------



## IBM3000

H&K usp is my fav, even though I just bought a Glock.


----------



## john doe.

Since I haven’t owed much of a varity I had to say Glock since that’s my main carry. I did like my Ruger’s though.


----------



## Todd

Shipwreck said:


> U kiddin'  - I was the first vote


Good thing you're only allowed to vote once. Walther would have about 1000 votes by now. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

Todd said:


> Good thing you're only allowed to vote once. Walther would have about 1000 votes by now. :mrgreen:


Yes, U are right. I could close the poll now, though, and Walther would win :smt082 :smt082


----------



## jenglish

Walther's all the way!


----------



## jem375

You left out T/C.....have 2 rifles and 2 hunting handguns with the T/C brand name...


----------



## Shipwreck

jem375 said:


> You left out T/C.....have 2 rifles and 2 hunting handguns with the T/C brand name...


I could not put EVERY name. Sorry. I looked at a few sites to make sure I did the major ones w/o skipping any. We had a prev poll on another thread, and it was limited in choices because of the prev site software. But, even w/ more options, there's no way to put EVERY brand.

I am slightly familiar with that brand now that U mention it, but it doesn't come up too often. You should post some pics of your guns for us to see :smt023 :smt023 :mrgreen:


----------



## TxPhantom

*Sounded like a good idea at the time...*

Well I started to recommend that we should get 1 vote for each gun we own of a particular brand. That would give me 6 votes for S & W and then someone comes along with 7 Walthers! So never mind.:?


----------



## The Hound

I voted Walther, although Smith & Wesson is dearly loved at my house. Walther has really impressed me in the last couple years.


----------



## Shipwreck

Yea, this poll doesn't mean that you dislike other brands. I like other brands as well. It's just to pick your all time fav...


----------



## tony pasley

Had to stick with the saints of firearms Saint Sam Colt And Saint John Moses Browning, combined unbeatable everything else is just an attempt to copy.


----------



## Spartan

I am a Beretta guy. I love how my 92 shoots and fits... my favorite gun I've shot thus far.

I am surprised I am the first to vote for them. :watching:


----------



## Stachie

*Walther, Baby!*

I voted for Walther, but it was close!


----------



## Baldy

*More Smiths*

:smt1099 Beings all those Walthers show up I'll bring out a few more S&Ws.
Old S&W Model 19-4 about 1979 .357 with 4"barrel.









How about a S&W model 21-4 Thunder Ranch with a 4"barrel in .44spl.









Both together.







Yep!! I like Smiths.:smt033 :smt023


----------



## jimg11

*favorite manufacturer*

I will also state that I still feel that S&W is the best over all manufacturer. I do have a lot of respect for Sig Sauer but Smith & Wesson has a huge basis of very well designed models of pistols and revolvers that have no equal. Some of these models were basicly designed over a hundred years ago while others were only designed a few years ago.


----------



## uncut

I voted Walther too....
for all your wheelgun guys... Walther loves you too.... though you need to move to Europe I guess to own on of the Walther wheelguns......
this is a LaChase Wheelgun that S&W did for Walther.... very limited and I know of only one in the US...


----------



## Shipwreck

uncut said:


> I voted Walther too....
> for all your wheelgun guys... Walther loves you too.... though you need to move to Europe I guess to own on of the Walther wheelguns......
> this is a LaChase Wheelgun that S&W did for Walther.... very limited and I know of only one in the US...


That's pretty kewl. The checkering in the grip matches the P99


----------



## Baldy

If you hadn't told me I would have thought it was a Smith. Everything on it says Smith but the stocks or grips and the name. Thanks for the info Uncut.


----------



## Jake Starr

Walthers all the way.


----------



## LARRYSTARLING

Colt.......:smt033


----------



## Spenser

The number of Walther votes is amazing, I had no idea they were as popular as what they are in this forum. 

This is like asking which of your kids you like the best. I like them all!!

I can't really pick one over all the others. I think I'll go with S&W, for all-around goodies.


----------



## js

Spenser said:


> The number of Walther votes is amazing, I had no idea they were as popular as what they are in this forum.


It's Walther week here at HandGunforum.net :watching:


----------



## TxPhantom

*Have I stumbled upon the Walther forum by accident?*



js said:


> It's Walther week here at HandGunforum.net :watching:


Very strange? The number of Walther enthusiast equals the number of S & W , Glock & Springfield 
combined at this time!


----------



## LFK

I voted Browning, just because I'm a life-long fan of their hand & long guns.

That said, I'm currently in love with my Kahr.


----------



## Wandering Man

Spenser said:


> The number of Walther votes is amazing, I had no idea they were as popular as what they are in this forum.
> 
> This is like asking which of your kids you like the best. I like them all!!
> 
> I can't really pick one over all the others. I think I'll go with S&W, for all-around goodies.


Well, Shipwreck _is_ an administrator. And he is kind of addicted to Walthers.

Ya know, its possible that he voted more than once. Not that I would accuse him of that, but ...



WM


----------



## Shipwreck

Wandering Man said:


> Well, Shipwreck _is_ an administrator. And he is kind of addicted to Walthers.
> 
> Ya know, its possible that he voted more than once. Not that I would accuse him of that, but ...
> 
> 
> 
> WM


:smt076 :smt076 :smt076

What? I never cheat  - Cheating just cheats yourself  

I haven't touched the settings. The truth is that several people followed me from the Walther section at the Glock Forum and from the Walther Forum (as well as many other forums). In my signature line on every site I'm on, I have the link to this site listed.

I shout about the P99 from the highest mountains on EVERY forum I'm on, and have gotten many people hooked on the gun. I've received a lot of messages from people lately telling me that they've bought a P99 or SW99 based on me always talking about the gun  - A lot of those people have wondered onto this site after contacting me personally on the other sites...


----------



## Wandering Man

Shipwreck said:


> :smt076 :smt076 :smt076
> 
> I shout about the P99 from the highest mountains on EVERY forum I'm on, and have gotten many people hooked on the gun. I've received a lot of messages from people lately telling me that they've bought a P99 or SW99 based on me always talking about the gun  - A lot of those people have wondered onto this site after contacting me personally on the other sites...


I think someone needs to contact Walther. They should be sending you royalties.

... Or at least a new gun. :smt033

WM


----------



## denfoote

*My dalily carry.*


----------



## Revolver

We all know what I chose. 

Walther really needs to pay you for advertising their products so well. They really should make you a spokesman.


----------



## Shipwreck

Revolver said:


> We all know what I chose.
> 
> Walther really needs to pay you for advertising their products so well. They really should make you a spokesman.


I agree  :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck

Man, even I am getting surprised by the way this poll is going now :smt023 :smt1099


----------



## rachilders

I own a LOT of different make's and models, most of which are solid, well made guns that I'd recommend to anyone. However, in the past few years I've taken a particular shine to Bersa. I own five Bersa's of various calibers at the moment (I've also owned several others over the past 30 years or so) and they are probably one of the best kept secrets in pistols available today. A link to a photo of my current Bersa collection is below.


----------



## Shipwreck

rachilders said:


> I own a LOT of different make's and models, most of which are solid, well made guns that I'd recommend to anyone. However, in the past few years I've taken a particular shine to Bersa. I own five Bersa's of various calibers at the moment (I've also owned several others over the past 30 years or so) and they are probably one of the best kept secrets in pistols available today. A link to a photo of my current Bersa collection is below.


We can't see the link unless we join that website...


----------



## Bastet

I've shot and like several brands, but since I own two Berettas and I could only vote for one brand, then it's Beretta.


----------



## big dutchman

i have to go with beretta although my small collection does include a variaty of brands. it is a tough choice though. i think my sig and ruger would be tied for second. h&k is on the bottom, still waiting to be impressed with it.


----------



## computerguysd

*Sig!!*

P232, P239 9mm, P239 .40 SAS &P229 is next on the list :smt033


----------



## Silly

*Beretta*

I like both Walther and Beretta equally but voted Beretta because it was my first gun.


----------



## TxPhantom

*Jack's a S & W fan......*

Hey Shipwreck, watcha gonna be doing about 7:00 PM central time tonight & tomorrow night? I bet you'll be watching TV & cleaning your P99's. :watching: 
Is it true what I just heard? Jack Bauer will only be shooting S & W MP's this year!:smt082


----------



## Shipwreck

TxPhantom said:


> Hey Shipwreck, watcha gonna be doing about 7:00 PM central time tonight & tomorrow night? I bet you'll be watching TV & cleaning your P99's. :watching:
> Is it true what I just heard? Jack Bauer will only be shooting S & W MP's this year!:smt082


Well, it is true, I will be busy watching 24 this evening. But, we'll see about the M&Ps. He's used HK USP compacts the past few years, unless he picked up someone else's weapon along the way....


----------



## Shipwreck

TxPhantom said:


> Is it true what I just heard? Jack Bauer will only be shooting S & W MP's this year!:smt082


Sorry, someone must have been smoking crack to think that :smt080 :smt080 :smt080 :smt080


----------



## TxPhantom

*Another bad habit....*

I know. Just a joke. The rest of the world is slow to catch on, but maybe someday...
This is the 1st year I've actually paid any attention to 24. Now I'm hooked on crack and 24!:watching:


----------



## rob61590

it's smith&wesson for me:smt023


----------



## Dstiebs

*Bersa*

My favorite Gun manufacturer is Bersa. I have had Colt, S&W,Taurus and Rugers but for Quility,Price and reliability I have to say The Bersa Has it all. I never have never had a problem with any of the Bersas. I have had 4 of them but I have 2 now with one on layaway. I have had a few issues with the Colt and Ruger. Bersa has my vote!:smt023


----------



## RyanSBHF

Voted Walther, though I like all the manufacturers listed.


----------



## Shipwreck

RyanSBHF said:


> Voted Walther, though I like all the manufacturers listed.


U da man :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## Cobra64

The P99 is a great gun and I will get one soon. The PPK is a jam-o-matic. I had one. 

For a .380 try a Sig P232. They work.


----------



## Cobra64

Maybe S&W could fix the PPK.


----------



## Cobra64

Single shot?


----------



## Nastynewt

*Colt*

Here are my two Colt's 
Colt 1911 series 70 from 1972
and my
Colt Python 4" from 1976









and a shot of my everyday shooting guns
XD9 and my Sig P226 9MM W.German made 1989


----------



## crashresidue

Like the listing. Ya left out Bersa.:smt022


----------



## Shipwreck

crashresidue said:


> Like the listing. Ya left out Bersa.:smt022


Sorry - when I made it - I added a lot more options than the last poll had. But, I couldn't possibly remember every brand. And, it wasn't until after the poll was made that we've had a lot of Bersa owners get vocal here. Sorry


----------



## El Cid

Gotta go with the guns that fit my hand the best and I'd carry every day if I could.

Para-Ordnance (it's misspelled in the poll btw). :mrgreen:


----------



## barney49

*Really !*

Nothing against a Walther..........I would have thought a Smith or Colt would have won.


----------



## Gator

I love this gun!! It's about the best I've EVER shot. Try one!!










Plus it looks good with my SAM7.:smt023


----------



## Dreadnought

Beretta, baby.


----------



## glennc

computerguysd said:


> P232, P239 9mm, P239 .40 SAS &P229 is next on the list :smt033


I'm with you, I want the Sig P229DAK


----------



## glennc

Well the question was "What is your favorite gun manufacture" so I assume that would include ALL guns by that manufacture from top to bottom. That beeing said I voted for Sig Sauer. I've owned a P226 and a P239. Sig just received a contract for 65,000 Sigs with the DAK trigger system for Homeland Security dept. Sig is used by many special military units as a primary carry weapon the, M11. Check-out this website...http://www.military.com/soldiertech/0,14632,Soldiertech_SIG,,00.html


----------



## Sean

I Officially voted Smith & Wesson because of my long standing love of the Smith & Wesson wheelgun.

That being said, my vote is actually for Smith & Wesson AND Glock.

:smt066


----------



## jimC2

*favorite?*

I have only favorites in my collection. It depends on the social activity.


----------



## PKO220

Voted Sig Sauer, but also like Ruger, especially their SP101 in snubnose .357 caliber. :smt023


----------



## Theprofessor

Smith man


----------



## bruce333

You left out all of the above as a choice...

I have no brand loyalty. My preferences are based on the merits of the individual firearm and what I plan on using it for.


----------



## Ender

Hmm, I find it very interesting that although Glock is tied for 3rd, only 1 under 2nd, not one person had the nerve to post their reasons...:smt082
Like Rugers and S&W, but love the Glock.....


**************************
G22, with a hot swap to a 31
Ruger security 6 357 mag
More to come.....


----------



## Texasdoc

I am a kimber guy, I like they way they feel in my hands and the workmanship is one not to forget .

I have a few kimbers , CDP 4" Pro-Carry2, Tactical pro 2 

300shooter


----------



## a1huntingsupply

My vote is for Springfield :smt023. I like the Springfield XD's and 1911's :smt1099


----------



## Old Padawan

I voted Colt. I have tried various Glock, Smith, Walther, Kahr etc... I allways come back to the Colt Combat Commander.
[







/]


----------



## rasgun

Old Padawan said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /]


Very nice!!!! i like it :smt023


----------



## epiper

*favorite*

Where's the "all of the above" button???


----------



## Mystro

epiper said:


> Where's the "all of the above" button???


No kiddin'!

I voted Colt of course, but chosing a definitive favorite is impossible. I'd do better chosing the ones I didn't like 'cause there'd only be one.:smt083


----------



## billt

That was a tough choice to make simply because there are so many good ones listed. I chose S&W because they have really turned that company around in the last few years. I remember when that total idiot Ed Shultz was running things back when they were owned by Tompkins PLC, a British holding company. He was the one that caved to the Clinton Administration with that silly, stupid deal. Shultz by his own admission, didn't know much about firearms, or what the buying public wanted. He was little more than a bean counter, and a poor one at that. The company was running in the red, and many shooters were boycotting S&W products because of that dumb agreement. Since Safe-T-Hammer bought them they have really come around. Many new innovative products and guns like the .460 and .500 Magnum revolvers that are selling like hotcakes in many different barrel lengths and configurations. A new model AR-15 rifle, again in several configurations, and vastly improved auto pistols. Also a greatly expanded Performance Center with many new offerings. It's hard to see how they could have done any better. Bill T.


----------



## sfmittels

This is an amazing post with (for me, anyway) surprising results. As of right now, with 286 votes cast, Walther is in the lead, with "the usual suspects" all hanging close together near second place. I had no idea that Walther was so popular, especially compared to S&W, Glock, HK and SIG. They must be doing something right, especially since they DON'T offer a bazillion different models like everyone else.


----------



## TxPhantom

sfmittels said:


> This is an amazing post with (for me, anyway) surprising results. As of right now, with 286 votes cast, Walther is in the lead, with "the usual suspects" all hanging close together near second place. I had no idea that Walther was so popular, especially compared to S&W, Glock, HK and SIG. They must be doing something right, especially since they DON'T offer a bazillion different models like everyone else.


Only because there are a lot of Walther fans hanging out in this particular forum. In 99% of other forums Walther would lag way behind, IMO. Walther is a excellent gun but not as popular in the USA as this poll indicates. Go to any other general (not brand oriented) forum and there will be few mentions of Walthers. 
Hope I don't make Walther people mad at me for this opinion because I'm not putting Walther products down.:smt083


----------



## stormbringerr

*s.a.*

how did walther get in the lead? how many times did you vote shipwreck?:mrgreen:
im staying with my original vote for springfield arms.a deciding factor in my voting for S.A. is their customer service also i have more springers than any other brand.


----------



## Guest

Hard poll. I don't have enough of those choices to give an honest answer.
I'm working on it though.


----------



## VegasEgo

Hecklar and Koch, all the way...


----------



## billt

H&K are way too overpriced! Glock gives better offers. Bill T.


----------



## JeffWard

Looks like the XD crowd is growing... More Springers than Glocks...

Interesting


----------



## NoLight

Iwi.


----------



## hideit

i first voted for glock and they are pretty darned near perfect
but then i discovered the walther P22 and the new PPS - if that PPSdoesn't sell for ccw i will be surprised
I probably wont get the pps until i win the lottery or a bonus at work because i own a Glock 26 - an it is near perfection


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Own one para but got to check out a couple of the LDA carries..Man those things are nice. But you want to know it's gonna shoot every time and I don't care what it's been through you got to give the Sig it's due


----------



## Hokkmike

SIG - but there are so many others out there to try! Ask me again in 5 years!


----------



## spacedoggy

Isn't Walther considered S&W now or manufactured by S&W? Can you consider Walther a line of S&W? Will Walther lose it's identity or will it be kept because they still have Walther in Germany? How much does S&W own of Walther or is it just the US side of the business? I know it's a lot of questions. I'm just hoping Walther didn't hand everything over to Smith due to their size and now they don't care about the customer.


----------



## ki4dmh

Glock, My Fav is the G-21!!
Scott


----------



## cupsz71

I own a few Rugers and recently a Marlin all .22lr, but my new Beretta 92FS 9mm is my baby, so it wins.:smt066


----------



## Edward Nigma

I could only vote for HK, but CZ is also a favorite.


----------



## Don357

Since this is the semi-auto forum, I'd have to say EAA Witness, Ruger, or anything other than a Glock:vom: As for revolvers, I'd say Ruger.:smt033


----------



## Bob Wright

That's a pretty tough choice. Colt sure made some fine pistols and revolvers, still among the best. And of course Smith & Wesson, especially the older vintage magnums. And Winchester, for rifles.

But then, there's Bill Ruger. Fine rifles, very good pistols, and second-to-none in the Single Action field.

Yep, its Ruger for me.

Bob Wright

(Was I supposed to keep it confined to the bottom feeders? No matter, its still Ruger.)


----------



## Joeshwa24

I voted for Springfield, I have always been a big fan of there 1911's, I love my Dads SoCom M1A, Love the family M1, and everytime I touch my XD I fall a little bit more in love.


----------



## sbc_pd10

Shipwreck said:


> :smt076 :smt076 :smt076
> 
> What? I never cheat  - Cheating just cheats yourself
> 
> I haven't touched the settings. The truth is that several people followed me from the Walther section at the Glock Forum and from the Walther Forum (as well as many other forums). In my signature line on every site I'm on, I have the link to this site listed.
> 
> I shout about the P99 from the highest mountains on EVERY forum I'm on, and have gotten many people hooked on the gun. I've received a lot of messages from people lately telling me that they've bought a P99 or SW99 based on me always talking about the gun  - A lot of those people have wondered onto this site after contacting me personally on the other sites...


The first handgun I ever bought for myself was a SW99. I hate to say it but it was the worst shooting piece of junk I have ever owned. It did not matter what I did to try and adjust it either. I finally bought a Glock and sold the junk to a friend. Maybe I just got a bad one, but I promise you I will leave them all for you as I will never buy another. In fact, I have not considered a S&W semi-auto or a Walther since and probably never will again. I will stick with Glocks and Sigs and be happy when I outshoot everyone I know.


----------



## doodle

As a rookie to this forum, I've got to go with Springfield. Not because of the XD40 I have, although it's a good shooter. But I give the company more credit for the M-1. I even got a chance to use it at ITR before going to nam. It's got a great history and is still going strong. I know there are a lot of great handguns out there; most I don't even know about, being that I couldn't afford them. Hope I haven't skewed your poll.

enjoy,


----------



## mactex

I voted other. I don't really have a favorite but choose the best gun based on how I intend to use it. Right now I own guns from Ruger, Browing, S&W, Marlin, and Bersa. All are reliable and work great for what I use them for.


----------



## submoa

Military Police System makes my favorite home defense gun, the AA-12 with the optional 13" barrel.










12 gauge
300 rpm

Good for defending against hordes of home invaders and carjackers.


----------



## lmlong

I carry a Springfield but my Witness Match is my favorite.


----------



## Sig Al

Sig Sauer all the way.


----------



## AZ Outlaws

I didn't vote because this is a tough poll, at least for me. There are so many variables... metal, poly, full size, 
medium, compact or sub-compact, pistol, revolver and in what calibers? While I'm far from a handgun expert, 
I don't think any one manufacturer makes the best in all models and calibers.

My favorites are what I already own:

Springfield - for a full size .45ACP 1911 (PX9151LP) 
Sig Sauer - for a full size .40S&W metal frame (P226 Elite)
Ruger - for a full size 9mm poly frame (SR9) 
Ruger - for a full size .22LR metal frame (MarkIII Standard)

An exception to my opening remarks would be... I like the Ruger SR9 so much that if they come out with a 
SR40 and a SR45, I think I might add them to my collection just to own them, but not to replace the .45 and 
.40 I already own. So, after thinking about it... I guess my favorite manufacturer would have to be Ruger " _IF_ " 
they came out with the other SR models since I would own four of their guns.

I just need to find a good CCW pistol/revolver to my collection in .40 or 9mm, and then I'll be done.


----------



## Dredd

To me, nothing beats an HK. A bit expensive, but IMO you get what you pay for and then some with an HK. I was going to buy a SIg, but then felt the new P30 and HK45 and fell in love. Always liked the USP series, but hated the 2x4 grip on them.


----------



## Willieno59

I have a Walther, it's a fine air pistol. Ruger is the best bang for the buck hands down.


----------



## txpete

I voted other also.

imho which isn't worth squat:anim_lol: I have to vote luger (DWM & stoeger).it has to be one of the most natural pointing,handling pistol I have ever owned.thats coming from a 1911 kind of guy.
pete


----------



## 03mossy

my vote Thompson Center, you never said just handguns.


----------



## jacksmatrixxx

i voted for springfield since its the one i carry the most,but i also have s&w 1911,ruger sp101,keltec p32 and a glock 26.


----------



## babs

I haven't owned or shot nearly enough to even give this one a fair reply.
Just bought a Sig, and almost bought a Beretta, so maybe there's two that I certainly like.
Have handled a few by several other brands from big-$ 1911's to budget 1911's, and low to high non-1911's in various common and uncommon action types, from M&P's to CZ's to 92-style Taurus's etc.

I believe the feel and action of XD's, sure-enough Beretta 92's, CZ's, Glocks, Sig's and HK's to be the finest in semi-auto's in general with a few others out there for sure in the better 1911's.. Saw a blow-my-budget-away Les Baer that taught me what a serious 1911 is all about but jumpin' jiminy cricket I might as well drive a Porsche while I'm at it. :mrgreen: 

I guess like electronics / audio equipment, motorcycles, cars or about any other consumer good type, most major brands or companies make entry-quality, mid-quality and some high-quality each at several price-points and uses.

Gimme one that's affordable.. goes bang every time, where you aim it, and only when it's supposed to go bang and I'll probably like it. :smt033 Impressions from a newbie that can't even shoot too well yet.


----------



## tc15

You said fav manufacture not just handgun manufacture so I voted Thompson Center.Like em for both handgun and longgun. :snipe:


----------



## leper65

I have to say Sig...but FN has been coming on strong lately. The Hi-Power is my favorite and I like the FNP's a lot.


----------



## JONSCH

One said:


> i chose other for IWI (Israel Weapon Industries) because i just love my Jericho, and it's my only gun what else would i pick? lol


The Israeli guns arent as well made as the German ones like HK, Walther, etc


----------



## dieselman

Im a glock guy. Mostly because its my first handgun of my own. Shot a Sig P226 in .40 and couldnt hit crap with it, and shot nice groups with the GLOCK so thats what I went with


----------



## dandanthearmyman

tony pasley said:


> Had to stick with the saints of firearms Saint Sam Colt And Saint John Moses Browning, combined unbeatable everything else is just an attempt to copy.


I love my Para Ord, not to bash St. Colt or Browning, but I love the 1911 with a double stack. If I could ever find a Colt with 15 rounds of hole punching 45ACP in a normal looking mag I would trade my wife for it.


----------



## dannyb

dieselman said:


> Im a glock guy. Mostly because its my first handgun of my own. Shot a Sig P226 in .40 and couldnt hit crap with it, and shot nice groups with the GLOCK so thats what I went with


I've noticed that Sig and Beretta people tend not to like Glocks and vice versa. It's not that any of these are of poor quality,they just seem to fit different hands differently.:smt1099


----------



## oak1971

Les Baer. This is mine.


----------



## priler

this was really hard for me because i actually have several favorites including h&k,sig and walther.however,i had to choose walther.the reasons why is hard to explain but a good explanation would probably be,after hadling so many pistols over the years, that i wish ALL of my other pistols and those i will buy in the future had the exact manual of arms, although this term applies more to rifles.that is to say,the way you work a p99 but the most impressive is the AS trigger and grip.

it should be noted that walther began the revolution that has cought on with most other manufactures in regards with interchangeable backstraps and that the p99 grip was designed by an italian team that designs grips for the olympics.imo,even to this day,there has not been anyone that has bettered the grip of the p99 although the new h&k p30 comes close but i have an h&k,there sand paper like grips are relatively uncomfortable after shooting 50 rounds or so.the p99 offers excellent grip while still staying comfortable over an extended period.it should also be noted that walther pioneered the DA/SA and that the p99 offers,imo,a useful and true evolutionary step forward with there trigger system while at the same time responding to a problem that some were having in the line of duty with glock like triggers...accidental discharge.this system is unintrussive on the p99.for me,they also answer the old complaint of the first DA pull messing up your aim with a smooth trigger and relatively light weight..

i only wish that walther offered a 5" or 5 1/2" barreled p99 with 18/19 round cappacity to balance it out....or a "tactical" version.they have there other bases covered though.

it should also be noted that walther is poorly represented here in the states with poor advertising.the only exception is james bond but i don't need a fictional character to tell me why the p99 is so good.


----------



## priler

Cobra64 said:


> The P99 is a great gun and I will get one soon. The PPK is a jam-o-matic. I had one.
> 
> For a .380 try a Sig P232. They work.


 the ppk is not a jam-o matic.the fact is that when the ppk was first designed there weren't all the modern hollow points that now exist.my father has a relatively early version of the ppk.it jamed on modern hp ammo and this is a man who knows how to haddle pistols.he had all but given up on it till one day with me on the range i notice the problems he was having with it.i took it home with me and proceded to finely polish the ramp and did a few other mods to it.it now functions reliably and one day i will own it but i hope that day is far into the future.he had the EXACT same problem with his browning hi-power.

i believe walther has adressed this issue with the modern ones ,however,in .380,for the best results in a possible bad situation,you should not be using hollow points anyway.they will not give the best terminal performance.in this caliber ball ammo will give better results or better yet truncated cones which negates the above.......to each his own...peace.


----------



## priler

spacedoggy said:


> Isn't Walther considered S&W now or manufactured by S&W? Can you consider Walther a line of S&W? Will Walther lose it's identity or will it be kept because they still have Walther in Germany? How much does S&W own of Walther or is it just the US side of the business? I know it's a lot of questions. I'm just hoping Walther didn't hand everything over to Smith due to their size and now they don't care about the customer.


 walther is not now or have they ever been owned by s&w.s&w is simply the distributor.so far,s&w has been good about addressing any problems...peace.


----------



## SGTRick1775

Kimber all the way, wouldn't mine owning a custom made 1911 like a nighthawk or wilson combat


----------



## VltNolia

I don't have a favorite as of yet because I am a beginner but I did try out the Sig P229 and I loved it.


----------



## Thallas

With all the manufacturers listed it is nice to see how the general population of the forum votes. Quite a broad range of tastes and preferences.


----------



## curmudgeon8

As my forum name hints, I am a disciple of JMB and Colt 1911s. Love the history and tradition they represent.
I have a Ruger and a Kahr that I like also.


----------



## TheReaper

Ruger but I own more S&W's.


----------



## xd9atl

going with Springfield


----------



## notwyattearpyet

Ruger is my edc pistol.
i have 2 and love them both.
The blackhawk is my range gun, but the SR9 fits just fine for edc.
However, I will be purchasing a Glock 17 or 19 soon.


----------



## xd9atl

all very respectable manufacturers, nice choices!



notwyattearpyet said:


> Ruger is my edc pistol.
> i have 2 and love them both.
> The blackhawk is my range gun, but the SR9 fits just fine for edc.
> However, I will be purchasing a Glock 17 or 19 soon.


----------



## sig229

I agree with the "Glock vs. Sig" comment. It is sort of like the Beretta vs. Browning of shotgun arguements. Guys that seem to like one dislike the other??!!!
I've owned and shot a lot of guns both pistols and shotguns. From my signature you can see which I prefer. I have several Sigs but the 229 ( 40 S&W)is by far my favorite pistol. It never gives me an issue and has a quality ( for a "SERVICE" TYPE weapon).


----------



## Rastus

Got Sig?


----------



## Slowfire

I could not bring myself to place a vote on this poll. I just couldn't make up my mind. I have my favorite pistols, but favorite manufacturer? For example . . . favorite pistol - 1911, manufacturer? Les KimColFieldSon

And I could not choose due solely upon which I have the most of. I have several of several, if you know what I mean.


----------



## TMUSCLE1

I voted S&W just because they have such a long history and many dependable and great designs.


----------



## literaltrance

Slowfire said:


> I could not bring myself to place a vote on this poll. I just couldn't make up my mind. I have my favorite pistols, but favorite manufacturer? For example . . . favorite pistol - 1911, manufacturer? Les KimColFieldSon


LOL :anim_lol: I heard LKCFS puts out some sweet stuff :smt082

I voted H&K but I have owned something from all of the major manufacturers and have yet to be able to make any significant complaints. It's so nice having several options to answer questions like "which is the best carry handgun for me?"


----------



## jimmy

I voted CZ, but I love all my guns..I still shoot my CZ better than other brands I Own


----------



## Binks

SIG-Sauer is my favorite. The P228 is a good gun (for me, it was the best available at the time). The P230 and P232 are my favorite guns, also the best available at the time, and I have become very used to them, so I am not very interested in other small handguns, even those with more features and more powerful ammunition.

For some perspective, I own 2 P230s and 2 P232s, with over 180,000 rounds fired through all of them over the last 19 years. I also have an agency-issue P228, with 160,000 rounds fired over the same time period. SIG-Sauer has more than proven itself, in my opinion. They have great customer service, too.


----------



## Generation X

Not a big surprise Glock is in the lead! They are cheap to buy and not a bad gun.........., but for me, they feel like a big dog turd, I picked up out of the yard.


----------



## Generation X

My bad! SIG jumped Glock!


----------



## GLI45

*Sti*

Based on my experience I would put STI at the head of the class. Great little company in Georgetown, TX. that makes some of the finest 1911s out there today. Unbelievable customer service. This 100% employee owned company takes enormous pride in their products. Terrific people and terrific guns!


----------



## Marcus99

I've gotta say that I really like Walther. German arms companies have made some of the finest firearms in history, and I think the P99 is an exquisite gun in nearly every aspect.


----------



## Chesty21

I have grown very fond of my XD45


----------



## Texas Armadillo

Shipwreck said:


> Ok - New Poll w/ some additions...
> 
> What's your fav manufacturer. If not listed, then choose "other" and tell us in a message...


I guess ya know which one I chose... :mrgreen:


----------



## spacedoggy

I for got how long ago I replyed to this but I have own all but eight on the list. If I were to vote today it would be Para-Ordance. I have yet to own one but have had many changes to shoot them with the LDA trigger system. By the end of this year my plan is to own three of them. I want the small compact 9mm LDA for the wife which I think will be perfect for her and if not then it's mind. The first one I'll get is the carry LDA in 45acp for my primary and the last on is there full size 9mm that holds 18 with the LDA. Add one more, I will also get a service size 45acp with LDA and trick it out for compition shooting. This time around I will not own more than 10 handguns so four of them will be Para, have to have a glock19, XDc 45acp 5inch barrell,and I forgot the maker but I found a great little gun that holds two 410 that's perfect for car defence. HK USPc 45acp a must and have know idea what the last two will be I'm sure revolvers.


----------



## drummin man 627

The American Derringer Co. makes a two shot .45 Colt/ .410 model.
Also Taurus makes a model called The Judge that's a five shoot revolver, also for .45 Colt / .410 bore. The Taurus line has both 2 1/2 inch shell, and a 3 inch shell versions.
(Yeah, I know some people think of the Tauri as being paperweights.)


----------



## ECHOONE

Kind of a biased poll since we can only judge by what we have personally owned,Springfield has been good to me but then again never needed to send my Sig in? go figure?


----------



## Recycooler

Kahr arms for me if you please


----------



## nailer

S&W. How could anyone vote for another? Look at their record and products.


----------



## nolexforever

my only gun is a walther. that gets my vote.


----------



## clanger

From the Big 5 DG Rifles to the Mini-14/30 Rancher's to the 10/22. 

From the SP/GP frame and handle to the legendary Blackahwk line (incl 50th Aniv.!) to the massive SuperRedhawk .454 to a tiny LCR in your pocket. 

One company does it all. 

Ruger.......'nuff said.

:mrgreen:


----------



## K_M

I voted Springfield becase I just read up on the Professional. Sounds pretty sweet. Wait till I read another review/thread/have another shop visit, then I would change my vote again. Still new here


----------



## Legasat

I am a fan of several manufacturuers, but my M&P's by S&W are gowing on me more and more.

Inexpensive, rock solid reliable, and very ergonomic.


----------



## mikecu

*So many to choose from.*

I have reasons to pick a couple of manufacturers.

I called S&W a couple of weeks ago to buy a part for a revolver. They sent me 2 of them free of charge.

S&W makes great wheel guns.

Glock keeps it simple in the semi-autos

Sigs are the closest to perfect machining.


----------



## fiasconva

Still liking my American made Smith and Wessons.


----------



## Apex381

Wow I came in expecting glock in the lead but see CZ has more! I love my CZ. I'm a little surprised to see HK so low, they are expensive though.


----------



## falchunt

Apex381 said:


> Wow I came in expecting glock in the lead but see CZ has more! I love my CZ. I'm a little surprised to see HK so low, they are expensive though.


I think you may have mis-read the chart


----------



## jump15vc

Iwi!!!


----------



## The Goat

Ruger is my fav. for home defense.


----------



## MJP

Sig!


----------



## jediwebdude

I want to change my vote now that I have a CZ.


----------



## dondavis3

Kimber

Or Colt

or S&W

Or Sig Sauer

Heck I can't decide 


:smt1099


----------



## DennisE

SIG!!!! Dennis


----------



## mjgray

*Springfield*

Well, since I just bought my first and only gun, I would have to say Springfield, picked up a XDm 9mm. Came very highly recommended by a co worker and great reviews on the net, but I'm open for other opinions for my next purchase (got the bug)...

Mike


----------



## chris441

mjgray said:


> Well, since I just bought my first and only gun, I would have to say Springfield, picked up a XDm 9mm. Came very highly recommended by a co worker and great reviews on the net, but I'm open for other opinions for my next purchase (got the bug)...
> 
> Mike


I got the bug to, just bought xd9 and want something a bit smaller for carry. I think Walther PPS will be the next purchase.....but what after that??? the wife is going to kill me..........and I thought motocross was expensive!


----------



## dondavis3

chrisbradley441 said:


> I got the bug to, just bought xd9 and want something a bit smaller for carry. I think Walther PPS will be the next purchase.....but what after that??? the wife is going to kill me..........and I thought motocross was expensive!


Take a look at the Ruger LCP .380 - great carry gun - it's in my front pocket right now.

:smt1099


----------



## TxPhantom

dondavis3 said:


> Take a look at the Ruger LCP .380 - great carry gun - it's in my front pocket right now.
> 
> :smt1099


Glad you explained that, we thought you were just glad to see us! :smt082


----------



## SIGness

Now.... do I really need to say which I chose? It's pretty obvious isn't it? Awe heck!!! I'll tell ya anywho.

*SIG slappy's are representing!*:smt041:


----------



## The Box

I love my Bersa. (Thunder 9 High Cap)


----------



## Poopstu

i may be making myself look really stupid here but isn't walther a joint company with smith and wesson?


----------



## Poopstu

and magnum research isn't in the choices


----------



## Freedom1911

Could not even begin to answer this.
I like many different guns from different manufacturers.
The question says guns but doesn't say if this include long guns, or just pistols, or revolvers?

I really like Springfield, but too I like Bersa, Walther, Ruger, Browning, Beretta, Glock, Astra etc etc
All listed above are excellent guns, I find it hard to chose one over the other.
So I have to say none of the above and all of the above.


----------



## tag

Figured I'd post since I see a few votes for Taurus but no posts. Bought the 1911 after some research and because of price. Happy with it(actually love it). Stuck with them until they let me down. Added a 38sp and 9mm and still happy with them. Not a lot of experience except a couple rentals but my .02.


----------



## Zertek

I chose Glock but Im thinking about buying a Kahr


----------



## hideit

FNH isn't even on the list!!!!!!

what in the world happened


----------



## Boss

Gotta be the Springfield!!


----------



## VasSigmeister

I will have a Sig please.
Thank you.


----------



## Dr Arkham

I voted for Sig because my 229 is perfect in absolutely every way, hands down my favorite gun that I've ever touched, but I'm also a big fan of Springers, love my 1911, and good ole' Smit & Wessons, though I don't own one yet. Hhmmmm, maybe my next present will be a S&W model 60 or a M&P9c or a XD9sc or a .....:smt076 I can't decide!


----------



## cougartex

Beretta all the way!!!!!:smt071


----------



## uspastime

It's gotta be SIG.

I have a P226 in 9mm and a P220 Combat .45. My next will be a P239 in 9mm. 
Unless I find something that's just fun to shoot or special in some other way, all of my 'serious' (home,carry,etc) will be Sigs.

I never want to spend one nano-second thinking about how the gun in my hand has to be operated, I want them all to function in exactly the same way (meaning; decocker, mag release button, etc). If I have to think even for a moment where something is or how it operates, that may be too late.


----------



## novacody78

Glocks Rock


----------



## VietVet68

*Mine's missing*

I was disappointed not to see Fusion Firearms included on your list. 
Jack


----------



## archull

I am still a sig whore, lol


----------



## guard dog

You asked who my favorite handgun manufacturer was. I'd have to go with Hi-point.
I'm not saying it's the best gun made. I'm saying for the money (Not Much) they make
a affordable pistol that actually works. Along with their pistol Hi-point offers the BEST
warranty in the business. No questions asked, if you send it back they fix it in a couple weeks
and send it back to you without charge. (Usually with a FREE magazine for your trouble.)

Now remember, you didn't ask what my favorite pistol was. You asked my favorite handgun
manufacturer was. I actually like everything Beretta.


----------



## lamuskrat

I can see there are a lot of SIG and Glock lovers here, but have any of you had or shot the Stoeger (x Beretta) Cougar or a Tanfoglio Witness. I would put either of these firearms right up there with Sig and Glock.

Not trying to start a RANT, just subject for conversation.


----------



## pic

Charter Arms Stainless 44spl 3" Bulldog. I have now put to storage the Bulldog. But that Little guy has earned my vote. I Pocket carried and iwb carried that piece for over25 years. I know there are many other guns that could have participated just as well .But that 200$ bull dog was thrown under the car mat, shoved behind the seat under a pile of clothes, never asked for a fancy holster.I would never treat my walther ppk. colts or beretta's that way. they stayed in storage.The bulldog barks out "put me in coach". 
I went to a local gun shop to find a new carry piece to take the place of the bulldog. While talking to the sales clerk, I chose this local store because they talk nice to you and seem like they want your business I don't know what it is but i have run into some locals with money in hand ready to buy and they can be very rude.But anyway while talking to this sales clerk at the gunshop I pull out of pocket only after asking permission my charter arms bulldog. he opened the cylinder and the dust cloud and whatever else dirt appeared was actually very funny , I did'nt realize how dirty and dusty it actually was. My Bulldog never complained. The sales clerk was just so surprised that he called the other two gun sale reps over to see the dust and filth. I started to feel a little embarassed with all the clerks and customers around and right then I guaranteed if I pulled that trigger that bulldog will fire , And then I asked I'm looking for a New semi - auto that will give me the same results and dependability. the closest semi they agreed would be the glock. I purchased the 27 model that day. I put the bulldog to rest, only because I have a few small children and removing the clip from the gun is my choice of being safer with fast access to the clips and gun when needed at home.


----------



## mrbill345

I also suffer from the 'signess': P229 in .40 and SP 2022 in 9mm. I also like the HK P30 (9mm & .40); but looking at P220 .45 or P226 in .40 for my birthday present to myself in a couple of months.


----------



## Shipwreck

VietVet68 said:


> I was disappointed not to see Fusion Firearms included on your list.
> Jack


I created that poll years ago - back when I was an admin here. There was no Fusion Firearms when this thread was created. Sorry (go look at the date of the first post).


----------



## Nerostarr

Hey Shipwreck, where is Kahr in that poll? My vote is for a CW9...:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

Nerostarr said:


> Hey Shipwreck, where is Kahr in that poll? My vote is for a CW9...:mrgreen:


It won't let me edit the poll anymore - sorry


----------



## Freedom1911

VietVet68 said:


> I was disappointed not to see Fusion Firearms included on your list.
> Jack


Hay Vet how ya doin.


----------



## VietVet68

Freedom1911 said:


> Hay Vet how ya doin.


I'll be darned, good to see ya' here. I thought you would have your hands full with your own stuff. You must be a super multi-tasker.


----------



## sig225

Currently I 've become a Sig addict, although I only currently have only two, among my five handguns, they really intrigue me. For my best overall "detail to quality" manufacturer, I would have to go with Ed Brown. But noted, Ed Brown not one of your everyday handgun purchases ... :smt1099


----------



## BugDude

I like many, some of which I prefer their revolvers and others I prefer their semi-autos. There is one that I love both their wheel guns and bottom feeders: Ruger.


----------



## mnyshrpknvs

I would have to go with FN Herstal. With one acception(revolvers), they have a complete line to choose from and the quality is top shelf.


----------



## Lateck

Ruger is one company that makes, Autos, Wheel guns AND Rifles......

That make them a manufacture! and they cover the bases. 
Oh and they are American Made.... :smt1099


Lateck,


----------



## notwyattearpyet

*notwyattearpyet*

Favorite Gun Manufacturer is Ruger.
Decent price, great revolvers, american made.
Old Model Blackhawk 45
I also have an SR9 and am thinking about purchasing an SR40

Also partial to Berettas.


----------



## G2332

Glock


----------



## sevenshooter

*I'm a neb and my opinion may not count but....*

So far I see really good things about Sig Sauer...

I like the sig 220/226 because of easy manipulation, removable grip to allow crimson trace, decocker, and most of all the RELIABILITY... that's my main concern. Looks may count to some, but my life and the life of others mean more to me.


----------



## fpblue

S&W! The best revolvers, great semi-auto pistols, and good AR15s. American made as well.


----------



## JB70

Glock--Takes a licken, and keeps on ticken.


----------



## RePete

I voted STI. Love my 2 Trojans - 40S&W and 45ACP.

I love my BHP and S&W revolvers and Glock.


----------



## Mr.Williamson

Tough choice... TOP 3

1. Glock
-Always dependable and my personal favorite in 9mm.

2. Taurus
-"Good" level of dependability with a good price.

3. S&W
-


jimg11 said:


> I will also state that I still feel that S&W is the best over all manufacturer. I do have a lot of respect for Sig Sauer but Smith & Wesson has a huge basis of very well designed models of pistols and revolvers that have no equal. Some of these models were basicly designed over a hundred years ago while others were only designed a few years ago.


This basically sums up my thoughts also.

:mrgreen:


----------



## jakeleinen1

HK all the way...


----------



## RockBottom

.....more Sig love here :mrgreen:


----------



## NRA

My FAVORITE gun holster company

These guys are on their A GAME! I recently had a holster custom made to my liking and no-one else can touch their product. All of their holsters are custom designed on CAD/CAM and they can do just about anything you like. Make sure to call these guys for an order and tell them that Clint your NRA rep sent you. They will place you in the first ten slots on the waiting list and you wont be sorry. Remember signatureholster.com


----------



## Cat

A fun pistol is a p22, Look like a 9mm.And it just a 22cal. I love my Colts 1911 And my Glock's, 22-27. I'm in love with all pistols. I won't to own everyone of them, Shotting pistols is the best. :smt1099


----------



## Raymond

Kimber of course


----------



## chessail77

I voted Sig...but I love my 3rd gen S&Ws especially my 4586...JJ


----------



## E46SC3

Sig Sauer are my favorite ... Glock would probably be my second choice


----------



## berettabone

Beretta and Sig........


----------



## reeves32

Boberg arms, many have never heard of them, I bought an XR9-S and the quality is top notch. I also have a great deal of respect for someone who designed a new firearm unlike any other, and has put everything on the line to make his dream happen!


----------



## jpk

Walther.......Love my P5. Thoroughly reliable.


----------



## adanbarter

Hey, I just love the guns. I am here to know the most famous gun manufacturers in the world. Bretta and Glock are my favourite gun manufacturers. Thank you.

------------------------------
gun manufacturers


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

dont see a listing for the "ring of fire" companies..... jiminez, jennings, bryco, raven and phoenix


----------



## CP51

S&W 9mm model 910 sweet


----------



## Polkster13

Fell in love with Sig Sauer. Have used other guns but the Sigs do it for me.


----------



## Huckleberry44

Can't vote on this one as it's a bit ambiguous. However, I can say the following:

Favorite SHOTGUN Manufacturer: Winchester 

Favorite RIFLE Manufacturer: SAKO (although I love Steyr, Winchester, and Browning)

Favorite Combat/Tactical Pistol Manufacturer: Glock

Favorite Semi-Auto Pistol Manufacturer: TIE: Colt, Kimber

Favorite Single Action Revolver Manufacturer: Colt

Favorite Double Action Revolver Manufacturer: TIE: Colt, Smith & Wesson


----------



## Shipwreck

I have thought about redoing this poll... It was meant to be handgun specific, though....


----------



## RadarContact

hideit said:


> FNH isn't even on the list!!!!!!
> 
> what in the world happened


^ this!


----------



## Shipwreck

Look at how old the poll is.... Other than the high power and MaYBE limited numbers of the five seven, they were not big handgun sellers in the USA when this poll was created.

I will likely make a new poll when I get back home from my trip. Too hard to do it on an iPad


----------



## Shipwreck

See the more detailed poll here (lots more choices to vote on):

http://www.handgunforum.net/general...hat-s-your-favorite-handgun-manufacturer.html

This thread is now locked...


----------

